

How was the capacity of the 'magical Chinese harddisk' faked? - splattne
http://superuser.com/q/270194/187

======
dhughes
Hunh? This post by splattne links to Superuser.com where the question is asked
by Superuser member bronzebeard and it shows the question edited by Superuser
member splattne and member Ivo Flipse comments mentions this subject was
already discussed on Hacker News and he links back to the first HN post.

My head hurts :(

~~~
ivoflipse
I guess the answer on Super User is a nice summary of the whole discussion
here on Hacker News ;-)

Does your head start to hurt even more after seeing me comment here as well?
;-)

~~~
dhughes
Yes.

~~~
splattne
More headache. Sorry, didn't know that it had been posted to HN previously.

~~~
dhughes
There is no Internet it's just a couple of dozen guys.

------
seiji
<nostalgia> Remember when you would research this problem? You would maybe
even dive into OS/FS source code to see how operating systems determine free
space. You would gain deeper insight into implementation details for use in
future projects.

Now we just ask the world and get back a superficial answer we forget in two
days. </nostalgia>

